# What Caliber?



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

My friend wants a cheap gun $400 MAXIMUM. He needs it for shooting coyotes, boar, and maybe deer. He doesn't really care what action except he hates single shots. He is a small guy so recoil is an issue.
Thanks


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

once again im going to champion the 243. little recoil, extremely acurate, and cheap.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... m=43919773
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... m=43922303

these are new ones. find him a good used one.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A .243 in about any of the Walmart synthetic bolt actions will fill the bill. Premium bullets only, for the deer and boar please. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

How many times you going to ask the same question buddy?


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

never


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> How many times you going to ask the same question buddy?


How about this, new rule, if you don't have an answer to the question, don't respond.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

dlip said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > How many times you going to ask the same question buddy?
> ...


I have an answer, and have answered this question twice allready.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Read the question carefully, it's not for him, it's for his friend.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

dlip said:


> Read the question carefully, it's not for him, it's for his friend.


Allright. I'll just let it go. It's not worth getting upset over.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

The 243 is a great choice. Your friend might want to check out the nifty little 260 Remington or the 7mm-08 Rem. as well. All three are based on the .308 Win case. If you check out various ballistic charts, you will see why Burly ! wisely advised using premium bullets. They can give a smaller rifle the effective killing power that a larger rifle would have with standard bullets


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I dont think I need anymore advice now. He hasn't got his gun yet but is dead set on a .223. Oh well. :-?


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

MarineCorps said:


> I dont think I need anymore advice now. He hasn't got his gun yet but is dead set on a .223. Oh well. :-?


poor guy.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I agree he should go with the .243 i personally hunt with a .30/06 but my best friend uses a .243 and loves it. He should seiriously consider a .243 over the .223 just my opinion.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hard to beat the tried and true Marlin 336 in either .30/30 or .35 rem.

Also you could pick up a niced used M700 ADL for that price.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would go with a .270 or a 30-06 they can kill just about anything on the north american continent with a well placed shot. Plus they don't have a lot of recoil so it will be good for your friend :beer:


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

He changed his mind... Now he is after a .204 and doesn't plan on hunting anything bigger than coyotes.


----------

